# If we luck into the top pick in the draft again ...



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

... who is your favorite at this point in time? With the Beasley thread, I thought we might as well take an early season poll on this. I'll do another one later so we can see how opinion changes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Blazers are too good of a team to win the lotto. And has any team ever won it twice in a row anyways?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

is rose a pg or sg?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Blazers are too good of a team to win the lotto.


I agree, but anything can happen, and I still have no idea what to expect from this team.



R-Star said:


> And has any team ever won it twice in a row anyways?


Orlando Magic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If I were you guys and won again, and were going to keep the pick, I'd take Rose. You have Oden and LaMarcus, both of whome are starters, and I dont think Beasley would like the idea of coming off the bench. Plus you cant have 3 big men who could at some point in time all demand max contracts.

You could roll the dice with Mayo, but if I were the Blazers, a solid guy like Rose would be my pick.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm more confident in Roy/Webster/Fernandez as our wing players of the future than Sergio/Green as our PGs of the future, so Rose.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

R-Star said:


> If I were you guys and won again, and were going to keep the pick, I'd take Rose. You have Oden and LaMarcus, both of whome are starters, and I dont think Beasley would like the idea of coming off the bench. Plus you cant have 3 big men who could at some point in time all demand max contracts.
> 
> You could roll the dice with Mayo, but if I were the Blazers, a solid guy like Rose would be my pick.


You don't think Beasley can play SF?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

LameR said:


> I'm more confident in Roy/Webster/Fernandez as our wing players of the future than Sergio/Green as our PGs of the future, so Rose.


I'm confident in all of them, but the biggest possible issue is Roy's heel and there are two wing positions and only one PG.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Rose
DeAndre Jordan
Oj Mayo
in that order


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> You don't think Beasley can play SF?


Lets say you do put him there. Thats one hell of a frontcourt, but I think putting Rose at the 1 is the best option.


Rose
Roy
whoever
LA
Oden.


Plenty of options on who to plug in at the 3. Thats a very well rounded ball team right there. Rose is predicted to be a solid point guard who can come in on day 1 and contribute. Sounds like many see him being a top 5 point a few years down the road.


Plus, if Im the Blazers, I stay away from Mayo. He could turn out to be a great guy, but I wouldnt take any chance having another cancer on my team. I cant count how many times you guys have taken a chance on a super athletic guy with unlimited ceiling who has questionable character. And its never worked out.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Rose is a winner and a complete stud. He could be the best PG in the league at some point. Beasily is great, but Rose is a no-brainer first choice in my opinion.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

You have to go Beasley, no question at this point. Dude is by far the best player in college so far and has a toughness missing from this team. He could be so good he send LMA to the trade block for a legit PG.

Rose is very good, but doesn't dish a ton of assists and look like the pure PG this team needs. Plus NEVER draft for positional need when you have the top pick. This team didn't need Jordan because we already had Drexler right? They would have sucked playing on the same NBA team.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Beasley is going to play SF in the NBA and could play with Oden and LMA in the front court just fine. I would still take Rose with the #1 pick. I think he has the chance to be the best PG in the league in just a few years. Like someone else said he will contribute the first year and looking at the team PG is what we need the most. So, taking IMO the best player in the draft at the position we need the most is a no brainer.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I would take Beasley for the simple fact that Portland will have a lot of money to throw at Williams or Paul in 09'

Or even better have KP work his magic and draft Beasley at 1 and trade up to get Eric Gordon from Indiana. 

Gordon
Roy
Beasley
Aldridge
Oden

That's the winning combo


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I can't answer the question right now. The best college player I've seen this year is Kevin Love though.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

TLo said:


> I can't answer the question right now. The best college player I've seen this year is Kevin Love though.


Then you haven't seen Beasley, Gordon or Rose play. They are all better than Love. I think Singler is a little better too.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Blazers are too good of a team to win the lotto. And has any team ever won it twice in a row anyways?


IIRC You can not win the #1 pick 2x in a row, but I may be remembering wrong


I would take Beasely and trade down to get Rose
Rose would be the best for us in the long run

But that still leaves us with at least 5x PG's then, so a trade needs to be done.

I think Beasley would be a beast for us at the 3, with Martell off the bench

That said, IMHO we will not get that high a pick again this year.... maybe 5-10 but not in top 4


PG Upgrade?, Blake, Green, Rodriquez
SG Roy, Rudy, Jack
SF Beasley = 1st rd pick, Webster, Jones, Miles?
PF LMA, Outlaw, McRoberts
C Oden, Przybilla, LeFrentz

:whoknows:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

craigehlo said:


> You have to go Beasley, no question at this point. Dude is by far the best player in college so far and has a toughness missing from this team. He could be so good he send LMA to the trade block for a legit PG.
> 
> Rose is very good, but doesn't dish a ton of assists and look like the pure PG this team needs. Plus NEVER draft for positional need when you have the top pick. This team didn't need Jordan because we already had Drexler right? They would have sucked playing on the same NBA team.


Uh have you watched him in high school or even so far this year? Rose isnt a combo guard. He is without a doubt a top flight PG. Wings come a dime a dozen and Beasley while beasting right now isnt doing it against top flight competition, dont get me wrong he is a man among boys, Rose is a stud and a top tier PG is more valueable than a Power 3


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Then you haven't seen Beasley, Gordon or Rose play. They are all better than Love. I think Singler is a little better too.


Their stats would argue otherwise.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

TLo said:


> Their stats would argue otherwise.


Beasley's stats are better than everyone's


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> Beasley's stats are better than everyone's


Other than Beasley's.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

TLo said:


> Their stats would argue otherwise.


I have seen Love, Rose play many times and Beasley a couple times and without any doubt Rose is the best player of those 3. Also Beasley is better then Love by far. If you think Love's stats are better then those two you better go back and check again. Plus stats don't always tell the story. I do think Love is a real good player but IMO isn't going to be great in the NBA.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

FYI - Beasley has put those stats up against a bunch of nobodys. UCLA has played legitimate teams.

I'm not saying Love will be the best NBA player of the group, but it's clear to me that he's the best college player among them.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

TLo said:


> FYI - Beasley has put those stats up against a bunch of nobodys. UCLA has played legitimate teams.
> 
> I'm not saying Love will be the best NBA player of the group, but it's clear to me that he's the best college player among them.


I agree Beasley hasn't play top teams and UCLA has played a tougher schedule. I think for sure Rose is the best player in college and Beasley is still better then Love. I have to disagree that Love is the best College player among those three.

I don't think the Blazers will have a high enough pick for Rose or Beasley unless we get really lucky again. I think there is a good chance we will have a high enough pick for Love. I think Love probably will go in the 5-10 range which I think the Blazer might have.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

TLo said:


> FYI - Beasley has put those stats up against a bunch of nobodys. UCLA has played legitimate teams.
> 
> I'm not saying Love will be the best NBA player of the group, but it's clear to me that he's the best college player among them.


You attempted to use stats to strengthen your argument, when not only are Beasley stats better, OJ's is just as good against the same level of competition, Derrick Rose's stats are decent but you also have to take into account the way Memphis plays, and Eric Gordon is playing just as well if not better


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Beasley and move Roy to PG full time.

Roy
Web
Beasley
LMA
Oden

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/49333/20071121/presti_scouts_derrick_rose/

This article made me think twice about Rose' dominance. But my opinion could very well change next week.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i chose Rose, because i have liked him for a year or so, but damn, Beasley is looking like Kevin Durant.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I voted for Beasly, but the reality is that I would package the #1 pick with Raef's contract to get one allstar and one veteran players at the point and the small forward spot.

One idea would be to trade for Billups and Prince in the event that they want to shakeup their roster. I'd give them their choice of point guards and maybe Webster to make the deal.

Billups/Blake
Roy/Jack
Prince/Outlaw
Aldridge
Oden

This team is likely a 5th seed in the west.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I voted for Rose. I think he's the best player/prospect at any position, he plays a position of scarcity, AND he plays a position that the Blazers need.

Seems like a perfect fit to me.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Love can't play in the NBA. Pritchard would never draft him.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I voted for Beasly, but the reality is that I would package the #1 pick with Raef's contract to get one allstar and one veteran players at the point and the small forward spot.
> 
> One idea would be to trade for Billups and Prince in the event that they want to shakeup their roster. I'd give them their choice of point guards and maybe Webster to make the deal.
> 
> ...


I don't see the point. Billups retires in a couple of years, and then we're left with Blake as the only PG you listed. We get rid of Webster/pick for Prince/Billups in order to compete decently for a few years? Why not get a PG or SF in the draft, have them grow with Roy/Webster/Rudy/Aldridge/Oden (Sergio/Green maybe?), compete over an extended period of time and throw in vets as we go rather than going for a few seasons of championship opportunity? People are really jumping the gun on trying to make this team contend. The time will come. Let the team develop for now.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> You attempted to use stats to strengthen your argument, when not only are Beasley stats better, *OJ's is just as good against the same level of competition*, Derrick Rose's stats are decent but you also have to take into account the way Memphis plays, and Eric Gordon is playing just as well if not better


Uh, no they're not. Mayo has more turnovers than assists and he's shooting under 50% from the floor.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I would Draft Beasley and trade Roy for a True PG, sliding Martell to the SG position.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Schilly said:


> I would Draft Beasley and trade Roy for a True PG, sliding Martell to the SG position.


But you voted for Rose??? :whoknows:

Where would you play Beasely at? the SF spot?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

YEah I voted for Rose, but then researched a little more and decided that Beasley is a SF.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Blazers are too good of a team to win the lotto. And has any team ever won it twice in a row anyways?


Orlando did. They got the #1 pick and picked Shaq and then they got the #1 pick again and picked Chris Webber. I remember being so excited cuz I went to Michigan and was a Webber fan, so I thought wow, Webber and Shaq will be amazing. Of course, it never happened. He was immediately traded to Golden State for Penny. The Magic made the playoffs that year and then the Finals the following year. 

And that is why the lottery system changed. It used to be that you got 1 ball for being the best of the lotto teams, 2 balls for being the 2nd best, 3rd for being the third best and on down the line and the worst team had the most balls. The Magic just missed the playoffs in Shaq's rookie year so they only had one ball and they won again. 

So the league decided to change the rules and have ball combinations instead of single balls and they waited the amount of combinations more heavily towards the worse teams to makes sure that the best team get the #1 pick again. And they didn't.

Go Blazers


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

LameR said:


> I don't see the point. Billups retires in a couple of years, and then we're left with Blake as the only PG you listed. We get rid of Webster/pick for Prince/Billups in order to compete decently for a few years? Why not get a PG or SF in the draft, have them grow with Roy/Webster/Rudy/Aldridge/Oden (Sergio/Green maybe?), compete over an extended period of time and throw in vets as we go rather than going for a few seasons of championship opportunity? People are really jumping the gun on trying to make this team contend. The time will come. Let the team develop for now.


I think Billups has a good 4 to 5 years left- he's only 31 and I can't remember any injury problems. Kidd is playing well at 35 and he's been banged up. Prince is 26.

I think that you need some veterans- we can't do it all with youngsters at each starting position. They're too inconsistent and we can't keep them all as they develop.

And perhaps we could trade for something better than Billups- how about Kobe for the #1 pick? Roy/Kobe/Webster/Aldridge/Oden looks like a good lineup.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

TLo said:


> Uh, no they're not. Mayo has more turnovers than assists and he's shooting under 50% from the floor.


Are you serious? I'll give you the TO's but hes shooting 49%. Try again


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kevin Love.

Hasn't anyone learned anything from our losses this season?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I think Billups has a good 4 to 5 years left- he's only 31 and I can't remember any injury problems. Kidd is playing well at 35 and he's been banged up. Prince is 26.
> 
> I think that you need some veterans- we can't do it all with youngsters at each starting position. They're too inconsistent and we can't keep them all as they develop.
> 
> And perhaps we could trade for something better than Billups- how about Kobe for the #1 pick? Roy/Kobe/Webster/Aldridge/Oden looks like a good lineup.


I agree that we need some veterans too, but I don't feel like now is the time to trade for a star-calibre, or close to it, player.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Kevin Love.
> 
> Hasn't anyone learned anything from our losses this season?


What is this "anything" and what is it that kevin love supplies to correct it? Remember "love conquers all" is more of a maxim than a drafting strategy.;-)~Nathan


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Rose. No question about it. Think of the PR campaign!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Without question, Rose.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I would Draft Beasley and* trade Roy *for a True PG, sliding Martell to the SG position.


EFFING BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!:azdaja:
Roy is the new Drexler, he isn't going anywhere


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Kevin Love.
> 
> Hasn't anyone learned anything from our losses this season?


What we have learned is that we are below average at 3 positions - and we only get to draft 1 guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> EFFING BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!:azdaja:
> Roy is the new Drexler, he isn't going anywhere


'Nuff said.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

I voted for Rose. The reason being that three years down the road when the Blazers are making their Championship run the starting five look like:
PG - Rose (no longer a rookie)
SG - Roy
SF - Webster
PF - Aldridge
C - Oden

And the second unit backing them up are:

PG - Sergio (with better defense, fewer mistakes and more assists)
SG - Rudy Fernandez
SF - New player acquired through draft or trade
PF - McRoberts 
C - Joel

Not a bad team. And the vets are Joel, Aldridge, Roy, Webster, and Fernandez if you count his Euro League play.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

1. Rose
2. Beasley
3. Batum
4. Mayo


Rose is a stud. If you watch him play, he does the little things outside his stats. Assist numbers aren't there but will come. Everyone is comparing him to Kidd, which is amazing. Top-3 PG in the league if that's the case. I don't know much about Beasily but if he can play SF then we'll take him there. Batum seems to be quite good too. Mayo has talent but I worry about his head.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

On the off chance the ping pong balls don't bounce Portland's way next time, I could get used to seeing some more of this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHBUoVgHKs0&feature=related

STOMP


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I think Rose is the pick, but the more I watch Gordon the more I want him. There just seems to be something special about him. Rose is the better fit but there's just something about Gordon that I like.

A top 4 pick next year could get you Rose, Mayo, Beasley or Gordon. Heck, if Gordon declares and goes where he's projected right now, you could draft him with a top 10 pick. Someone will bite on Hibbert or Batum probably.

Roy
Gordon
Webster
Aldridge
Oden

Oden has played against and with Gordon so I'm sure Oden would be happy. Oden said on his blog he thinks Gordon will be the most exciting player in college basketball this year, since he has seen a lot of Gordon.

Oden vs Eric Gordon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hi3VVVWQlw


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

craigehlo said:


> You have to go Beasley, no question at this point. Dude is by far the best player in college so far and has a toughness missing from this team. He could be so good he send LMA to the trade block for a legit PG.
> 
> Rose is very good, but doesn't dish a ton of assists and look like the pure PG this team needs. Plus NEVER draft for positional need when you have the top pick. This team didn't need Jordan because we already had Drexler right? They would have sucked playing on the same NBA team.



I agree. If its close you can draft need. Its not close. So far Beasley looks like a cross between Charles Barkley and Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Eric Gordon is Ben Gordon V2.0..... not worthy of a top 3 pick imo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Resume said:


> Beasley and move Roy to PG full time.
> 
> Roy
> Web
> ...


That article convince me to pick Rose. 

It is really early though so who knows who I'll like later, but I hope we go with BPA.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

IIRC, doesn't Beasley have a me-first M.O.? Kinda like Mayo? Would either player fit in here...don't sleep on DeAndre Jordan..we need depth behind Greg and LMA


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

^^Someone hasnt been watching Indiana at all. They play nothing alike. No similarities in they games


----------



## upstate blazer (May 24, 2006)

RoyToy said:


> I think Rose is the pick, but the more I watch Gordon the more I want him. There just seems to be something special about him. Rose is the better fit but there's just something about Gordon that I like.
> 
> A top 4 pick next year could get you Rose, Mayo, Beasley or Gordon. Heck, if Gordon declares and goes where he's projected right now, you could draft him with a top 10 pick. Someone will bite on Hibbert or Batum probably.
> 
> ...


i agree with your opinion on Gordon, he looks to me like the second coming of Mitch Richmond (perhaps a little smaller but more athletic). And as you say, the beauty of it is we may not need a top 5 pick to get him. As of right now, after watching Roy struggle in the second half of the Magic game, I keep thinking that we're going to need someone that can alleviate the scoring load in the backcourt. Teams are smart, which is why portland is having a hard time scoring now. I don't believe that LMA and Roy can shoulder the scoring load completely, and I'm almost wondering if another scorer in the backcourt is the remedy we're looking for. The question is at this point, does that help come from the draft? does it come from Rudy Fernandez? should we trade the pick for a veteran?

As far ss the draft goes I like Rose, Beasley, and Mayo, and if we got a top 3 pick I'd be happy with all three of them. From a strictly basketball standpoint, Mayo to me looks like a perfect fit (assuming that Roy or Mayo could handle the point full time). He's got many of the same offensive skills that Roy has: he can handle the ball like a point, he can score in a varity of ways including finishing near the bucket or pulling up at seemingly any point during his drive, and he has the ability to get other players involved (whether he chooses to is another story). The main difference between the two is Mayo has a scorers mentality, he wants to score everytime down, which in Portland's case may not be such a bad thing. In a comparison with Rose, Mayo is not as athletically gifted, but at this point seems more offensively polished. Mayo has the ability to create space to get his shot off. After watching Rose play against Oklahoma a couple weeks ago, I couldn't help but think this guys got a little further to go than I had originally anticipated (of course it's early in the season and that was just one game). The problem with Mayo lies in the culture of the team. I'm not sure if Mayo is such a bad guy off the court, but it does seem like he's got a bit of an attitude problem, perhaps in the way of a Kobe Bryant, perhaps worse. Does a guy like that fit on this team?

As far as Gordon goes, I like his game a lot. As of right now, he'll probably be somewhere in the 6-11 range in the draft which is kinda where the Blazers will probably end up record-wise. He's got the obvious connection to Indiana with Oden and McRoberts, and if Roy can handle the point he can fill the 2 spot and provide the needed scoring that we're lacking currently. He's a good shooter and can spread the floor for Roy and provide a good kick-out option for LMA and Oden. He's also got a nice first-step and can sttack the basket with good strength and athleticism. My concern is the Blazers have been having trouble with the press and another primary ball-handler might be needed in the backcourt, something I'm not sold on Gordon doing.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

This is probably an unpopular opinion, but after watching all 3 play, I'd go with Mayo. His court vision is amazing, although he has been a little me first thus far. His defense is excellent and he just seems to have the "it" factor when he plays, similar to what Durant had last year. The major x-factor would be his attitude/personality which would be up to Pritchard to evaluate.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I'd almost rather have Eric Gordon running the point than Roy, and that's not even a really good idea. I just don't think Roy's ball handling is good enough. He also seems hesitant at times and never looks like he knows exactly what he wants to do. I'm watching Gordon on ESPN right now and his first step with the ball is amazing, and far better than Roy's.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I must admit, Gordon has much more explosion than Ben Gordon. I only want to draft him if he can run the point..NO MAS undersized 2 guards...EG looks great and I'd take him if he was BPA..I still like Rose and DeAndre Jordon more though.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I just got done watching Eric Gordon play tonight. It is the first time I have watch a whole game he was playing in. He looked ok and wouldn't mind taking him ahead of Majo if he can play PG for the Blazers. I still rather take Rose first and then Beasley but Gordon looks good. I'm not sure we will get a high enough pick for Rose, Beasley or Mayo but we might have a chance to draft Gordon.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> I must admit, Gordon has much more explosion than Ben Gordon. I only want to draft him if he can run the point..NO MAS undersized 2 guards...EG looks great and I'd take him if he was BPA..I still like Rose and DeAndre Jordon more though.


Whats to like about DeAndre Jordan so far? I haven't seen anything out of him that doesn't remind me of someone like Patrick O'Bryant.


----------

